
DevOps Is Undead - kiyanwang
https://blog.opsee.com/devops-is-undead-ad128c543165#.op10oecin
======
dozzie
> If DevOps is dead then what happens to the people doing DevOps?

They'll do the usual thing they were doing until now: they'll work as
sysadmins and system programmers.

